# Lost two of my seniors this winter



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I am sad to announce the loss of my two eldest GSD's and best friends this winter. It has been a rough time but we are down to being able to talk about it a bit.

We lost Montana on December 16 after a long struggle Spondylosis of the Spine. PAM- Montana's Mountain Majesty, CGC,PT,CD,PD1,JB,OAC,NJC,NGC, RS-O,JS-N,GS-N. She was my first GSD bought from the paper. She was my teacher, my life, my friend for 14 1/2 years and it is still surreal that she is actually gone. 

On February 12 I had to make the decision to let Ulrik free of his suffering. He had suffered from DM for several years with the most difficulty since this past fall. He got along with assistance for a long time but since January he seems to have suffered from a stroke of some kind and his front end became as useless. It was as though he gave up after his "wife" left him. Lord Ulrik Von Ollie-Hasko, CGC, TT was raised as a puppy for Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation however stayed with me after he needed a "career change" (he never liked non GSD'S after being attacked by a Dobe as a pup). Ulrik was 13 1/2 years of age when he left our world.

Montana's Memorial:
Montana's Journey by Von Monte-Haus GSD

Ulrik's Memorial:
Ulrik's Journey by Von Monte-Haus GSD


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear of your double loss (((hugs)))


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Tina I am soooo very sorry( Our dogs are NEVER with us long enough.

Montana was a comical sweet girl, we all started agility together, doesn't seem like that long ago(

Hugs to you , it's bad enough losing one, but when you lose two in such a short time its devastating, thank goodness we have our other dogs to keep us busy..


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i am SO sorry.......i know exactly how you feel. i to lost my best friend and heart companion of a lifetime this winter...........and i can honestly say, i haven't even begun to miss him..........everything i do, everywhere i go, there are memories of him........he was a Big part of my life for 14 years........and truely a dog of a lifetime...just one of those Special friends............its supposed to get easier with time, but when the bond is so deep you never get used to it, just try to accept it and go on without them.........

god bless you and your two guys...may they RIP, and may you find comfort with the memories left behind..........


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you for the kind thoughts. It does make it a bit easier with the others in the house but it's still odd not having them. Especially when I come across their video's, etc while uploading stuff for the pups.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your two seniors... I lost both of my senior dogs within three months of each other in 2008 to cancer, so I know how hard it is to lose two within a short time...one of them (Ginger) was my heart dog.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

My condolences. I cannot imagine having to deal with the loss of two beloved dogs in such a short time span.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. May they both Rest In Peace together :hug:


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

We all know the time will come and we try not to think about it. Losing two such special ones in such a short period of time must be overwhelming. My deepest sympathies, my heart goes out to you. BTW, beautiful tributes, you did them proud.aw:


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you all. It does help to know there are others who know the same hurt. I'm still not over the loss of my beloved Jarrett three years ago so anyone who says you get over it has simply never been a loving dog owner. I can say maybe it has faded a little but everytime I look at an area of the yard where he loved to play, or the rocks he used to carry around, when one of his toys pops up and being played with by one of the younger guys, I just get reminded again.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your losses, you gave them both a good life.


----------

